# New Holographic Salmo Chubby's are in!



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

For me if I'm headed to LOTW, Lake Winnipeg, or the Red River for big walleye, you can count on me having a good selection of Salmo Chubby Darters and Salmo Zippers on hand. I caught 4 in the #14 range last winter on them, so I'm a fan of the Salmo Chubby Darter to say the least.

Got the new #3, #4, and #5 Holographic Salmo Chubby in today at Gander Mtn here in Fargo...man..are they HOT! Uf-Da..Uf-Da..Wait tell ya see them new Holographic glows!

Even found some exclusive Gander Mountain pattern Luminescent Blue Dace in #3, and #4, and a few of the much coveted #5's. 
:wink: 
Another must have in my box is the Reel Baits Red Tail Flasher jigs and the Plain Jane jigs by "Reel Baits". I do a combination of river ice fishing and lake ice fishing and they have proved to be highly productive in both situations.

Iven's Slammers is a darn good jig too, and the assorted Buckshots and Lindy flyers, all have there day on the ice in turn.


----------

